
Some light quantum mechanics [3Blue1Brown] - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRCDLre1b4
======
seycombi
Complementary video (Bell's Theorem) on MinutePhysics:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcqZHYo7ONs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcqZHYo7ONs)

